# OBX Type-H Axle Back Exhaust w/Pics!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I bought this Axle Back Exhaust off of Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2449366969&category=33630&rd=1

This bolted right up. I removed my stock muffler and bolted this one right into it’s place in 10 minutes a very straight forward installation.
The sound is great I like the sound it compliments my Stillen Y-pipe. It tucks right up against the bumper cutout nicely and does not hang down too low under the car.
After driving around I really like the tone of my exhaust now it really sounds good to me it gives it the V6 tone 
$55.99 plus $25.00 s&h UPS this was a great deal!

















I’m now selling my stock muffler(it has a Pilot Motorsports Bolt-On rolled 4” tip) very good condition asking $75.00 shipped
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_573_full.jpg
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_574_full.jpg
this is how it looked on my car...
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_575_full.jpg


----------



## stang233 (Jan 17, 2004)

*Did u notice power gains*

Man looks good... Hey did u notice any power gains with that exhuast. And i know im new here and I believe i know what the y-pipes are but give me low down on what you have.. Thank dude Rich


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

stang233 said:


> Man looks good... Hey did u notice any power gains with that exhuast. And i know im new here and I believe i know what the y-pipes are but give me low down on what you have.. Thank dude Rich


I noticed a little bit of "power".....


----------

